# Which new mod??



## Captain Chaos (5/1/18)

I've got this incurable itch to buy another mod. (told the wife there must always be a back up )
I love my iJoy Captain, but want something different as well. What do you guys and gals recommend? Budget is around R 1800.
Not into squonking (yet). 
Let's have it, I'm all ears.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (5/1/18)

Are you after just a mod? Or a complete setup?
Do you want cloud production, nic hit, DL or MTL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/18)

Hot Cig R200 - R1,260 Zeus RTA - R580 - A dash over budget but awesome setup!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I've got this incurable itch to buy another mod. (told the wife there must always be a back up )
> I love my iJoy Captain, but want something different as well. What do you guys and gals recommend? Budget is around R 1800.
> Not into squonking (yet).
> Let's have it, I'm all ears.


same bout as u look at the ijoy diamond takes the same batteries


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/1/18)

@Rob Fisher, will have a look. Budget can be massaged a little.
@Moerse Rooikat, looks like a Captain in drag. (No offence, VooPoo)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (5/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> @Rob Fisher, will have a look. Budget can be massaged a little.
> @Moerse Rooikat, looks like a Captain in drag. (No offence, VooPoo)


jip


----------



## Carnival (5/1/18)

Hi @Captain Chaos 

I recently did a review on the Smok T-Priv 220W, here - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-t-priv-220w-review.t45805/

If it’s something you’d like, you can get it together with the Big Baby Beast tank for R990 from Vape Club. I got the mod alone though, so I can’t say what the tank is like.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/1/18)

@Carnival, I saw that one. I really like the look of the Smok G priv 2 as well. 
Does anyone know whether the Smok G-Priv2 is any good?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/1/18)

@Rob Fisher - that Zeus RTA rocks! Going to get one of them. Who stocks them?
Sorry, just found retailers with them. Google is once again my friend!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> @Rob Fisher - that Zeus RTA rocks! Going to get one of them. Who stocks them?



https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-zeus-rta.html
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-zeus-rta-by-geekvape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/1/18)

@Cornelius, mostly a mod.


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/1/18)

@Rob Fisher - I was about to ask you what mod you are using in your profile pic until I realised it's a microphone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cornelius (5/1/18)

I think with that budget for just a mod you are open to pick and choose. I must say what @Rob Fisher suggested would be a killer setup, will also look a lot more expensive than it actually is.
I also like the Snowolf 200w plus, don't own one but looks the business. You have options in the G-Priv, Minikin V2 and hundreds more. Just keep in mind where you will be using the mod and also what it will be exposed to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (5/1/18)

If you're looking for a mod only,I would say go for the VBOY GTRS and you would still have some change.

If you're looking for a complete regulated setup,go for the Minikin Reborn and the Asmodus Voluna RTA.

These are amongst my favourite,quality setups which i really treasure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> Are you after just a mod? Or a complete setup?
> Do you want cloud production, nic hit, DL or MTL?



I dint know that different atties can have different effects. Just thought dual coils give more cloud. What I have been following is - Burn more juice with more wraps and more wattage to get huge clouds. 

Which atty is best for cloud production ??
And which one for nic hit ?
Also if u can suggest one for mtl


----------



## Cornelius (5/1/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I dint know that different atties can have different effects. Just thought dual coils give more cloud. What I have been following is - Burn more juice with more wraps and more wattage to get huge clouds.
> 
> Which atty is best for cloud production ??
> And which one for nic hit ?
> Also if u can suggest one for mtl


Mods are one thing. Atty's are the actual thing according to my uninformed knowledge. It however remains personal, alot of trial and error. Rob suggested the Zeus and from what I have read they are awesome. 
MTL is limited and I know the Siren V2 had awesome reviews. Maybe one of the more experienced MTL vapers can advise you here. 
I am more of a RDTA lover and therefore can't give the best advise on RTA's . 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I've got this incurable itch to buy another mod. (told the wife there must always be a back up )
> I love my iJoy Captain, but want something different as well. What do you guys and gals recommend? Budget is around R 1800.
> Not into squonking (yet).
> Let's have it, I'm all ears.



Mod only I assume.

On that budget, I would go for the Minikin V2. https://thevapeindustry.co.za/colle...s/asmodus-minikin-v2-180w?variant=94551539713 Or Voopoo Drag.

Honestly, I would personally buy the Minikin V2 if it would go lower than. 09 Ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

Why don't you PM @BumbleBee, owner of The Vape Guy. He's like a Vape Doctor - he'll prescribe what is right for you, based on your likes/dislikes. Quite a number of peeps on this forum buy from him. He also makes his own juice.

http://vapeguy.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CeeJay (6/1/18)

With that budget I would personally be looking at something with a DNA chip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> @Rob Fisher - I was about to ask you what mod you are using in your profile pic until I realised it's a microphone



Classic chirp @Captain Chaos !
Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> @Rob Fisher - that Zeus RTA rocks! Going to get one of them. Who stocks them?
> Sorry, just found retailers with them. Google is once again my friend!


Being in the UK i have no idea about prices or availability in SA i would back up the remarks about the Geekvape Zeus, mod wise from Smok i like the Procolor, the T-Priv and especially the G-Priv 2 (but i love touch screens). The Zeus would look great on top of the Joyetech Espion and i'm testing a mod at the moment that i'm finding awesome the Smoant Cylon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (6/1/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> @Carnival, I saw that one. I really like the look of the Smok G priv 2 as well.
> Does anyone know whether the Smok G-Priv2 is any good?


I have the G-Priv 2. It's a solid mod. The screen is excellent. So far I have not had any issues with it. It is a bit bulky though. 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> I have the G-Priv 2. It's a solid mod. The screen is excellent. So far I have not had any issues with it. It is a bit bulky though. 4


G-Priv is quite a handful but G-Priv 2 i would say about average sized dual battery. If it's the Ijoy Captain PD270 @Captain Chaos has got i also have that, just put it next to the G-Priv 2 and the captain is bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (7/1/18)

Timwis said:


> Being in the UK i have no idea about prices or availability in SA i would back up the remarks about the Geekvape Zeus, mod wise from Smok i like the Procolor, the T-Priv and especially the G-Priv 2 (but i love touch screens). The Zeus would look great on top of the Joyetech Espion and i'm testing a mod at the moment that i'm finding awesome the Smoant Cylon.



I recommend the Zeus as well, what a tank !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (7/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hot Cig R200 - R1,260 Zeus RTA - R580 - A dash over budget but awesome setup!



Hey Rob. Am looking into this settup for myself. Wondering if it has that slight "overhang" due to rounded edges of the mod. (With the Zeus fitted) I don't mind it, just curious. Want to upgrade the R150 to the R200 but my heart says go for a BB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Hey Rob. Am looking into this settup for myself. Wondering if it has that slight "overhang" due to rounded edges of the mod. (With the Zeus fitted) I don't mind it, just curious. Want to upgrade the R150 to the R200 but my heart says go for a BB.



@Spyro very good point... I don't have my Zeus anymore because one of my mates stole it when he was loosing his mind because of leaks so he had to take it. Here is the Wake RTA (24mm) on the R200 and yes there is a little overhang... but if it was me I would also go for the BB because the BB is the all round best device and I'm never ever without one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (7/1/18)

No matter how many mods I get I always go back to my voopoo. Gives you the option to get an rta and rda on your budget.
Looks nice, goid battery life and fires when you push the button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spyro (7/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spyro very good point... I don't have my Zeus anymore because one of my mates stole it when he was loosing his mind because of leaks so he had to take it. Here is the Wake RTA (24mm) on the R200 and yes there is a little overhang... but if it was me I would also go for the BB because the BB is the all round best device and I'm never ever without one.
> View attachment 118273
> View attachment 118274



Ah lovely thank you! I believe the max you can go on the hotcig is 23mm without that "overhang" but even a 25mm doesn't look bad on it. I think I'll take your advice and go for the BB... Or maybe I'll do both and eat dog pellets for the last week of the month.

Thanks again 


With regards to the drag, I personally never bought one, I never liked the resin. A friend of mine just got back from Malaysia and picked up the most gorgeous silver drag with one side silver and the other with carbon fibre. Only paid R550 and it's definitely genuine. Absolutely beautiful mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (31/1/18)

I am loving the Smoant Cyclon. Just a heads up. So much so, got two. Running one on a Bravo 24 RTA at work — Not to convinced by the Bravo tank yet. The other next my bed now, with the old faithful Pharaoh 25. And my trusty first Smoant on the right. Smashing vape with the Cyclon.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/18)

Waine said:


> I am loving the Smoant Cyclon. Just a heads up. So much so, got two. Running one on a Bravo 24 RTA at work — Not to convinced by the Bravo tank yet. The other next my bed now, with the old faithful Pharaoh 25. And my trusty first Smoant on the right. Smashing vape with the Cyclon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Crius V2? That was a killer RTA in its days. I regret selling mine

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yagya (31/1/18)

i would say the minkin v2 us an awesome mod..been using mine since it was released and no issues at all. 
i also got the sirius mod which i also like alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (1/2/18)

I'd say watch the Classies sometimes great bargains on hardly used mods ..... if you don't want anything fancy look at the VV devices also they cheap as chips and does the job no fuss ... Noisy Cricket 25 comes to mind the Tesla also ...

Then you will have more moola to spend on RTAs RDA's


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/2/18)

i pick up a pica duel 200w mod yesterday for r350 from vape cartel

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (1/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i pick up a pica duel 200w mod yesterday for r350 from vape cartel



That's out right ludicrous. New?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/2/18)

Spyro said:


> That's out right ludicrous. New?


yes was the deal of the day yesterday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (1/2/18)

Firstly I would suggest the Voopoo Too, than if not check the Tesla Punk. I've tried both and both perform excellent. The IPV Cyanide is also a brilliant mod. The new Snow Wolf R Mod is also brilliant. Also take a look at the Aegis , Hohm Slice , Asmodus Minikin Reborn. Good Mods. Squonks I'm not really into also bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (1/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Hi @Captain Chaos
> 
> I recently did a review on the Smok T-Priv 220W, here - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-t-priv-220w-review.t45805/
> 
> If it’s something you’d like, you can get it together with the Big Baby Beast tank for R990 from Vape Club. I got the mod alone though, so I can’t say what the tank is like.


Too underpowered bro and not a very good chip, mod can die out anytime


----------



## Ahmed Kara (1/2/18)

CeeJay said:


> With that budget I would personally be looking at something with a DNA chip


DNA is King bro, I've got Wismec RX DNA mod, it gives me the most smoothest pull.


----------



## Carnival (1/2/18)

Ahmed Kara said:


> Too underpowered bro and not a very good chip, mod can die out anytime



Actually, I don't find it "underpowered" at all. Unless you're looking for turbo engines on a mod..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Apollo (1/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Ah lovely thank you! I believe the max you can go on the hotcig is 23mm without that "overhang" but even a 25mm doesn't look bad on it. I think I'll take your advice and go for the BB... Or maybe I'll do both and eat dog pellets for the last week of the month.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ...


@Spyro is that one with the abalone finish the Revenant Cartel?


----------



## Spyro (1/2/18)

Apollo said:


> @Spyro is that one with the abalone finish the Revenant Cartel?



Hotcig R150

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Apollo (2/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Hotcig R150



Geez, I swear I must've been living under a rock! it looks good. How does it perform overall?


----------



## Ahmed Kara (2/2/18)

Apollo said:


> Geez, I swear I must've been living under a rock! it looks good. How does it perform overall?


Hotcig is a beautiful mod, not meant for sub-ohm tanks coz it hits hard. Its meant for drippers and RTAs in my opinion. It has interchangable plates and the chip itself mimics the dna chip. It hits really good. I owned one last year until I got bored lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

